
Apple finally decided to remove Hong Kong protest map app from its app store - hardmaru
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-apple/apple-removes-police-tracking-app-used-in-hong-kong-protests-from-its-app-store-idUSKBN1WP09U
======
newscracker
Already being discussed here with many more comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678)

~~~
ubittibu
Note: most of comments are already the usual conflict iOS vs. Android.

